# Ls3 maf



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

What size is the LS3 MAF?It isn't a 100mm,is it?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You know they use a card style MAF? They just have a slot molded into the stock intake tube.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

That's the style my wife's Colorado is.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Ok,thanks.


----------

